# Levi Garrett & Sons Snuff,  value help please



## PermInk (May 11, 2011)

Obviously we know what it is.... but can someone please help me with the value?  I looked in the few books I have and was unable to locate any information.  We also looked at Kovel's online  http://www.kovels.com/Price-Guide/Bottle.html?Itemid=0&eid=446889 and the one they make reference to I am just not sure it is the same as mine.  Contents inside and it is fully sealed, it really is in great shape.






 sorry for the crummy pictures my camera is in the shop 






 Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## surfaceone (May 11, 2011)

Hello Becky,

 I'm not a good value barometer. I believe it to be a commemorative type piece. It dates post 1985, which was when Conwood Co. L.P. was restructured.

 "In 1985, Conwood Corporation was restructured as a privately owned company pursuant to a merger which resulted in the formation of Conwood Company, L.P. In 2006, Conwood Company, L.P. was reorganized as Conwood Company, LLC." From American Snuff website.

 They do have a long history. "American Snuff Company's ancestral roots predate the formation of the United States. A certain Captain John Garrett of the Sixth Delaware Militia came home from fighting the British in the Revolutionary War and established, in 1782, a snuff mill on Red Clay Creek in Delaware. His descendants, William E. Garrett and Levi Garrett, are memorialized in two of American Snuff Company's major brands. One of these dry snuff products displays a trademark that is the oldest U.S. trademark in continuous use. This mark was one of the first ten recorded on October 25, 1870, the first day the U.S. Patent Office began granting trademarks."


----------



## PermInk (May 11, 2011)

Thank you very much surfaceone.  I was able to find some history about the company and previous auctions  where the bottles sold for $20-$50, then saw the Kovels info and was royally confused [sm=lol.gif]

 thanks again for the information!!


----------

